# Gib Lock Screw Tool



## RJSakowski (Aug 8, 2015)

Here is a quickie tool for adjusting the gibs on a milling machine.  About 15 minutes to knock out and a whole lot of frustration eliminated.

I have been tuning the Tormach and finding frustration with the screwdriver slipping out of the gib lock slot in the positions that I cannot see.  I decided to make a collar to fit around the O.D. of the cheese head screw.  For the driver, I used a spare 1/4 hex drive bit and a piece of 1/2" aluminum rod fro the collar.  I drilled a .243" hole in collar and counterbored a .283" hole 3/8" deep to match the distance across the the points on the bit. 

A defunct bit was ground flat and a slight depression was ground on the end to form a broach.  The broach was pressed through the collar with a vise and the counterbore was enlarged to accommodate the head of the lock screw.  The driver bit was then pressed  until the tip of the bit was slightly below the end of the collar.  

The use of the bit permits various length extensions to be used to access the different lock screws on mill and I can now reliably seat the drive on the screw.

Bob


----------

